# Catfish Acadian



## FraidKnot (Sep 30, 2006)

I like to try things in restaurants and then duplicate them at home.  I had this dish on my birthday at the Bayou Bar & Grill in midtown Memphis a number of years back.  Came home and tried to duplicate it but couldn't quite get it right.  Then I emailed the chef at the restaurant and he replied, "You're very close but you forgot the celery!"  Dang!  Anyway, here is the dish.  It's fantastic.

2 lbs. catfish fillets
seasoned flour
olive oil
butter
diced onions and garlic or shallots
diced bell pepper
diced celery
1/2 c. crawfish tail meat
4 large shrimp, chopped
whole cream
salt & cayenne pepper

Lightly coat the catfish fillets in seasoned flour. Pan fry in olive oil until lightly browned. Plate and hold in a warm oven.  In another pan, saute the onion and garlic (or shallots) with the bell pepper and celery in butter until tender. Add the crawfish tail meat and shrimp and saute until just pink. Stir in some cream; season with salt and a little cayenne pepper. Pour this mixture over the catfish and serve. Serves 4.


----------



## cjs (Sep 30, 2006)

You had me at catfish - this sounds so good!!


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 30, 2006)

Your Catfish Acadian receipe looks wonderful.  When I was in New Orleans I tried the Carfish and I am afraid to say that it is not one of my favorites.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## FraidKnot (Sep 30, 2006)

shpj4 said:
			
		

> Your Catfish Acadian receipe looks wonderful.  When I was in New Orleans I tried the Carfish and I am afraid to say that it is not one of my favorites.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.



It's true, catfish is very common in the southern U.S. but not everyone likes it.  With this recipe, any mild white fish will do.  It's harder to find crawfish (a.k.a. crayfish) tail meat than it is catfish.

What bugs me these days is even though catfish is farmed locally the cost is prohibitive.  You'd think I was asking to buy a whole steer or something!  I've found tilapia to be an inexpensive and tasty substitute.

Fraidy (who is also a Jill )


----------



## Shunka (Sep 30, 2006)

Thank you!! have the recipe copied and printed. Will have to send a copy to one of my daughters as she loves catfish too!!


----------

